# Transformation, big Mike becomes leanmike



## Bigmike (Apr 8, 2016)

Before pictures




More to follow (1 week,2 weeks, one month, two months , three months) for weight loss, followed by regaining the strength/mass lost dieting. I like eating like a pig and lifting heavy but it's killing me (literally) it's time to get healthy brothers! Any diet/exercise/supplement advice is appreciated, talk shit if you want it will only make me that much more motivated.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey don't steal my MOJO man. Lol.  Keep it up brother.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 8, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Hey don't steal my MOJO man. Lol.  Keep it up brother.



Hey it was your idea lol


----------



## Jada (Apr 8, 2016)

Great job keep it up, keep that cardio going


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2016)

Good on ya' for taking the power back. 

Post up your training regiment here (including cardio) & diet macros vs TDEE here lets give it a look-see.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 8, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Good on ya' for taking the power back.
> 
> Post up your training regiment here (including cardio) & diet macros vs TDEE here lets give it a look-see.



I rly don't know much about dieting but iv cut out sugar and processed carbs, eating oatmeal and eggs for breakfast, chicken rice, more eggs, sweet potatoes etc. I'll try to figure out what it adds up to.
I walk approx. 10 miles a day on average, doing full body workouts every other day the past few months (started losing weight new years)


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2016)

Figure your TDEE here.

Get an app like MyFitnessPal and start logging your food.

Start with calories 10% less than your TDEE and lets see where things go from there.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 8, 2016)

Big mike. Goto that calculator that savage showed u.
Find out what you maintenance cals are. Then get my fitness pal and start counting those cals. The weight will start dropping bro


----------



## mickems (Apr 9, 2016)

Good job on your decision to make goals and start working towards obtaining them. Once you start, the motivation seems to have a snowball effect. You'll be there before you know it.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 9, 2016)

Alright my basic metabolic rate is 2478 and my total energy expenditure is 3911 so I should eat 3500 calories or less? Been looking at my 2015 diet and doing math and I ate about 4000-5000 a day, explains a lot.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 10, 2016)

You're I'm the gym alot now right? Maybe tryout 2600 cals a day and see how much weight falls off. In January I was 245 lbs, then I  Cut back to 3k cals a day and dropped to 225. But I was In the gym 6 days a week


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 10, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> You're I'm the gym alot now right? Maybe tryout 2600 cals a day and see how much weight falls off. In January I was 245 lbs, then I  Cut back to 3k cals a day and dropped to 225. But I was In the gym 6 days a week



I lift 3/4 times a week for an hour at a time, and walk about 10 miles per work day (5 days a week) I'm one of the only guys in my part of the truck plant that's fat lol. Thanks for the advice bro


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 10, 2016)

Tryout the lower cals and wel see where that takes u. We can make tweaks. It takes a little while to get it to a science. Everybodies body is different


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 11, 2016)

How many grams of carbs would you recommend? I eat about 200g of protein, (chicken breast,eggs,salmon, occasional lean beef/pork,protein powder) and iv cut out processed sugary garbage. I do oatmeal for breakfast and 4-6 slices of bread the rest of the day


----------



## chevybuff (Apr 11, 2016)

Try getting rid of the bread I do about 150 grams of carbs and fill the rest with healthy fats.  If I have more carbs than that I stay at the same weight


----------



## bigdog (Apr 11, 2016)

I wont even post how many calories I was eating when I started my journey lol. but I cut them back a little at a time all the way down to 2300 a day. id also eliminate the bread all together. with your protein that high, same as mine, you can keep the carbs real low until the weight falls off then add some in as you go. I just watch my waist and adjust my food intake based on that. if you are walking 10 miles a day for work and have been for a while, your body is used to it and you will need to do some other type of extra cardio to aid in weight loss. you have to keep the body thinking!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 11, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> How many grams of carbs would you recommend? I eat about 200g of protein, (chicken breast,eggs,salmon, occasional lean beef/pork,protein powder) and iv cut out processed sugary garbage. I do oatmeal for breakfast and 4-6 slices of bread the rest of the day



So I'd try a standard 40/40/20 approach first so we can determine how your body reacts to carbs before we go cutting them down.

If you're taking in 3500 cals, you might then shoot for (I'm doing this off the top so don't shoot me) around 350 grams protein / 350 grams carbs / 75 grams fat. Try to take in the bulk of yer carbs before and after your workout if you care to experiment with nutrient timing (prolly not necessary at this stage in our game).


----------



## Go Away (Apr 12, 2016)

I love how everyone jumped in here together and started helping. Even posts just to show support and explain things better.

And to add to that... The advice here is super solid so far. Best of luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 18, 2016)

Week one complete!!! Cut out processed junk, pop, cut down on salt, drinking lots of water.
Starting weight:261
Weight lost:5 pounds
Current weight:255

Thanks brothers


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 18, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> How many grams of carbs would you recommend? I eat about 200g of protein, (chicken breast,eggs,salmon, occasional lean beef/pork,protein powder) and iv cut out processed sugary garbage. I do oatmeal for breakfast and 4-6 slices of bread the rest of the day



Mike try to do a gram of protein per every pound u weigh. U can go a little under but stay in that neighborhood.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 18, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Week one complete!!! Cut out processed junk, pop, cut down on salt, drinking lots of water.
> Starting weight:261
> Weight lost:5 pounds
> Current weight:255
> ...



How many cals did u decide to go on bro?


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 18, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> How many cals did u decide to go on bro?



Doing close to my bodyweight in protein grams, eating 3k or less a day, already starting to melt away


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 18, 2016)

Very nice. At 255. 3k a day with good days in the gym and a little cardio should drop off nicely. When I was 245 a few months back I dropped to 3k cals and lost over 20 lbs in a little over a month and have kept it off. Now that I'm 222 I have to drop down to about 2500 to keep losing. I'm on first week of that.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 18, 2016)

Good on ya, Mike. You've got a solid plan. Stick with it and you'll lean out in no time.


----------



## bigdog (Apr 18, 2016)

glad to see the weight coming off! im at 300-3200 cals a day and 200g protein and I have never felt better! weight coming off and getting stronger! keep it up bro!


----------



## curtisvill (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice work brother. Some great advice here. I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 23, 2016)

3 months dieting and training hard, plus 2 weeks AAS


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Jada (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow mike u doing ur damn thing, keep it up u dropped some bodyfat son


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 23, 2016)

Keep at it, Mate! Yer on yer way!


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 23, 2016)

If I keep up the diet and cardio I should be 200 pounds by the end of the year  can't wait to take more progress pics, seeing the difference makes me want to work even harder


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 23, 2016)

Good job mike!


----------



## Dex (Apr 23, 2016)

Good job man! What are you running?


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 23, 2016)

Dex said:


> Good job man! What are you running?



Dbol 50mg daily
Test 600 weekly

When I get off the dbol I'm sure I'll be even lighter (water retention is controlled but still there) I was losing 2-3 pounds of fat and putting on about .5 pounds of muscle before gear, no doubt it's greatly accelerated now. (Much cleaner diet and more intense workouts since I started cycle)

Edit:losing 2-3 pounds of fat per week, gaining .5 lean mass per week


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 5, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> View attachment 2755
> 
> View attachment 2756
> 
> View attachment 2757



Sweatpants was superfat me,jeans was post diet no muscle extra skin me, this is me starting to build muscle


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 5, 2016)

Nice job, BigMike. Good progress.

You gotta open that towel up on the rack though, M8...it'll never dry like that...


----------



## snake (Jun 5, 2016)

Damn Bigmike! You have come a long way in a short period of time. Keep the train rollin'; we ain't there yet!


----------



## Maijah (Jun 6, 2016)

Great job man, you have made some serious progress, keep at it bro!


----------



## Turbolag (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice work man!

What do your calories and macros look like now?


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 6, 2016)

Turbolag said:


> Nice work man!
> 
> What do your calories and macros look like now?



200p,200c,100f for the most part. This past weeks been 300p 100f and 50-75c, can't handle carbs while on DNP makes the sides alot worse.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 7, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> 200p,200c,100f for the most part. This past weeks been 300p 100f and 50-75c, can't handle carbs while on DNP makes the sides alot worse.



You started dnp? How is it? Wish texas wasn't so hot


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 7, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> You started dnp? How is it? Wish texas wasn't so hot



I'm dying bro! If I didn't have a couple more weeks off work I couldn't do it. I have AC full blast don't leave the house and take 2-3 cold showers a day and still feel like I'm in an Arab country.

Crystalline dinitro is legit. Iv got water retention and still dropping weight.


----------



## stanley (Sep 11, 2016)

well done mike,keep up the good progress,happydays


----------



## bigdog (Sep 11, 2016)

stanley said:


> well done mike,keep up the good progress,happydays



Mike has left the building lol. If anyone sees him please tell him I said WTF happened bro?


----------



## nickt916 (Sep 17, 2016)

wow man, dont give up, keep pushing, change up routines to not get bored and keep having fun.


----------

